
Consumerism in Health Care System Poses Threat to Insurers - kejohnson
http://www.hhnmag.com/articles/6626-consumerism-in-health-care-insurers?utm_source=daily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=HHN&eid=257879037&bid=1203208
======
kejohnson
It is impossible for a company that makes money by saying no to it's customers
to become a beloved brand. In healthcare we are constantly talking about
disruptive innovation and the usual suspects that get mentioned in the news
are genomics, big-data, wearables, etc. However, I believe that effectively
exposing certain parts of the healthcare industry to market forces is a highly
effective way to empower the consumer and further disrupt the market.
Insurance companies are the obvious target here. We have moved from
catastrophic coverage to a coverage catastrophe, where even the smallest
claims are submitted to insurers. This has created a middleman that is
ineffective, expensive, and almost universally terrible at customer service.

~~~
a3n
>even the smallest claims are submitted to insurers.

HSA's are a good solution to that.

